#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ σε τμήμα εργοστασίου

## Χαρούλα

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι. Μία ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω για έκδοση ΠΕΑ. Πρόκειται για ισόγειο κτίσμα, που κατασκευάστηκε με άδεια "ισόγειο εργοστάσιο επίπλων" και πρόκειται να ενοικιαστεί. 

Ως γνωστόν, για τα εργοστάσια δεν βγάζουμε ΠΕΑ. Βάσει καταστατικού όμως, πρόκειται για "βιοτεχνία επίπλων με χονδρικό και λιανικό εμπόριο", το οποίο διαπίστωσα και στην αυτοψία. Από τα 1300τμ, τα 900τμ είναι εργοστάσιο κατασκευής και τα 400τμ είναι εκθεσιακός χώρος, όπου και εμπορευόταν τα έπιπλα. Επομένως σκέφτομαι να βγάλω πιστοποιητικό με τη χρήση "κατάστημα" για τα 400τμ. Συμφωνείτε; 

Όμως, αυτός που θα το νοικιάσει τον χώρο, πρόκειται να ρίξει το εσωτερικό διαχωριστικό και να κάνει ενιαίο τον χώρο. Εγώ για την παρούσα κατάσταση οφείλω να βγάλω ΠΕΑ;

----------


## Xάρης

Εσύ δεν οφείλεις τίποτα. Ο ιδιοκτήτης οφείλει ή όχι να λάβει ΠΕΑ που θα συνοδεύει το μισθωτήριο.

Το ΠΕΑ εκδίδεται πάντα βάσει του τι έχουμε σήμερα και όχι βάσει προθέσεων ιδιοκτητών και ενοικιαστών που ενδέχεται να πραγματοποιηθούν ενδέχεται και να μη πραγματοποιηθούν.

Αν μετά την ενοικίαση αλλάξει η χρήση μέρους του χώρου ή γίνει ριζική ανακαίνιση, τότε προφανώς το ΠΕΑ που εκδόθηκε δεν θα έχει ισχύ. Αυτό όμως δεν τον νοιάζει τον εκμισθωτή ούτε όμως και τον μισθωτή αφού το μισθωτήριο υπογράφηκε και κατατέθηκε.

----------


## Χαρούλα

οκ ευχαριστώ. έβγαλα τελικά ΠΕΑ για τα 400τμ ως κατάστημα και τα υπόλοιπα 900τμ τα δήλωσα ως ΜΘΧ, ώστε να βγει το άθροισμα των 1300τμ.

----------


## eleni81

Καλησπέρα
Ελπίζω να γράφω στο στο σωστό θέμα. Έχω μια περίπτωση έκδοσης ΠΕΑ σε χώρο διακίνησης εμπορευμάτων. Ειναι ένας ενιαίος χώρος 300 τμ και έχει μέσα και ξεχωριστό χώρο γραφειου. Φυσικά θερμαίνεται μόνο ο χώρος του γραφείου και ο υπόλοιπος χώρος ειναι ο χώρος με τα εμπορεύματα. Εγώ στο ΠΕΑ θα το δηλώσω σαν ενιαίο θερμαινόμενο χώρο (με θερμανση, ψυξη,αερισμο, φωτισμο κτιρίου αναφοράς) ή θα το δηλωσω σαν ΘΧ τον χώρο του γραφείου και το υπόλοιπο ως ΜΘΧ;

----------

